
.NET Core Support in AWS CodeStar and AWS Codebuild - janober
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/launch-net-core-support-in-aws-codestar-and-aws-codebuild/
======
LyalinDotCom
Just going to mention it here since many folks don't seem to know this but we
here at Microsoft also have a cloud build (CI/CD), Git source control, Kanban
(lots of agile tools), etc and its all free for up-to 5 users.

The build system also geared for "any developer, any platform" with support
for Xcode, Android, iOS, Java, .NET, and other types of applications using our
Windows or multi-platform agent.

We also do unlimited private repo's for those 5 users which I know is super
important to people.

Details on VSTS: [https://www.visualstudio.com/team-
services/](https://www.visualstudio.com/team-services/)

~~~
plebau
That UI though ಠ_ಠ

~~~
caseymarquis
Does this use the azure ui? :(

Azure seems like a good platform hindered by its unusual ui.

~~~
ihsw2
I have always found it to be a fair bit more visually appealing than AWS and
more performant than Google Cloud Console. Granted it is on the more
bizarre/eccentric side.

------
hsod
I tried out CodeStar a month or so ago and it was decidedly not ready for
primetime. In particular, I recall it being absurdly difficult to
debug/troubleshoot failing builds.

~~~
skeletonjelly
Is that just a side effect of .NET Core? In that you need to do your own
logging?

------
havetocharge
GCP supports this already:
[https://cloud.google.com/dotnet/](https://cloud.google.com/dotnet/)

~~~
philliphaydon
Not the same.

